# 2016 New Years Resolutions / Goals



## TMarshall (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm gonna start this off early I guess...
My goals from last year were way too easy so I'm gonna try to make them super hard.
2x2: learn eg-1, sub 2.5 global
3x3: sub 8.5 average of 100 (practice look ahead, maybe learn more algs, optimize F2l)
4x4: sub 40 global average (get rid of crappy stuff)
5x5: sub 1:15 global (practice and stop rotating so much)
6x6: sub 2:20 global (same as 5x5)
7x7: sub 3:45 global (same as 5x5)
Square 1: sub 15 global (learn more eps, optimize cubeshape)
Skewb: sub 3.75 global (practice and algs)
OH: sub 15 global (practice and learn some old)
Megaminx: sub 1 (practice)
Pyra: sub 4 (learn more algs)
Clock: practice (nah)
Just practicing the rest would be nice

Also something that was missing from last year's thread is how I'm gonna accomplish this, so I also wrote that next to the stuff.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 7, 2015)

skewb - NAR average, learn all the 4+ sledge case algs, learn 1-looking cases, win Nationals
5BLD - sub-5:30 official 
4BLD - actually win Nationals this year -__-
FMC - official sub-28 mean, sub-27 avg50 on weekly FMC, podium at Nationals
MBLD - actually do some practice at home and get NAR 
3BLD - official sub-40 single, sub-50 mean
3x3 - learn full OLLCP, official low 12 average
2x2 - official sub-4 average, maybe learn EG-1 just for lulz and then forget it
4x4 - once I get a decent one, get consistently sub-50 and sub-50 official average
5x5 - official sub-1:40 average
6x6 and 7x7 - compete in them officially?
clock - official sub-11 average
feet - official sub-1:20 mean
pyra - learn some decent methods/algs, official low to mid 6 average
mega - do some practice and get sub-2
OH - sub-30 official average (if I ever compete in it again)
sq1 - official sub-28 average

I'll put other stuff later


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 7, 2015)

3x3: 11 average of 100
FMC: sub-35 mean


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 7, 2015)

Lets make this year count... probably only gonna get 50% of this list:

3x3x3: relearn good olls/plls, tricky rotationless f2L algs, COLL, nice ZBLLS. sub- 11, If sub 12 by May the 10000 cube marathon in may.
4x4x4: learn awk last edge algs, learn pll pairity tricks, sub-45
5x5x5: learn l2e, sub-1:40
2x2x2: Learn CLL, sub-3
BLD: Comp Success
OH: do an average of 12, sub 30
FMC: 5 total sub-30s, nonofficial or official (sitting at 1, which is official )
feet: sub -4
Megaminx: sub-1:10
pyraminx: learn 1-flip, a few more little tricks, sub-5
squan: learn a new alg, sub-40
clock: sub-17, State Record (cause thats a thing)
Skewb: lol, learn the inverse of the alg I know, if I'm lucky
6x6x6: sub-3
7x7x7: sub-5
4BLD: Comp Success
5BLD: Learn
MBLD: perfect in 5 or more cubes.

other cubing goals:
teach 10 or more people
host 4 comps 
go to nats and do well
go to more comps overall
really track my pbs from now on
get the GA community really active
podium 5 times
Make top 100 in 1 event world wide
Make top 100 in 5 events US
time every puzzle in my collection

off cubing goals:
keep scholarships
get my own place
have better relationships
.... Ill add more later lol


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 7, 2015)

I only want to be sub 12 by 2016 end. I think I could do it for 3x3. I don't really care about the rest


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 7, 2015)

2x2: Learn CLL and EG-1. Nice official single and average
3x3: Sub-10 at home and officially (probably closer to sub-9 maybe?). Sub-8 single officially. Finish OLL 
4x4: Sub-40 official average
5x5: Sub 1:25 at home, sub-1:25 official average and sub-1:20 official single. Finish last 2 edge cases
6x6: Sub-3:30
7x7: Sub-7? (Not happening) - official solve and not get cut off
OH: Sub-23 - finish PLL's and learn more OLL's
Pyraminx: Sub-5.5, learn some L4E and some L3E
Skewb: Sub-7
Megaminx: Sub 1:23?
Squan: Sub-20 - learn CP Parity, more EO's, and EP's
Clock: Sub-20
Feet: Sub-3:30. Learn my algs. Get an official mean. 


Other cubing goals:
Organize more competitions here
Attend more comps
It'd be cool to set a female record, but I doubt that will happen 
Legitimately, I think my main goal for 2016 is sub-10 average in comp. 

Life Goals:
Get into the music business school at my college
Get back in touch with people that I lost touch with this year
Get back into music


----------



## youSurname (Dec 7, 2015)

<Event> <Now> -> <Goal>
3x3 15s Full OLL / PLL, 1/2 of COLL-> sub-10s, finish COLL, learn WV, MW, color neutral
3BLD OP & some comms / M2, 1:45 -> full comms, sub 1
4BLD know the methods -> actually try
MBLD 6/6 ~1hr -> 20/20 in an hour.
5BLD lol don't even have one -> get one


----------



## TDM (Dec 7, 2015)

I'll just continue all the ones I missed last year, with maybe a bit of extra detail.

Cubing:
3BLD: At least switch to Advanced M2/3-style
Multi: Top 100, 10/10
2x2: sub-3.5
4x4: sub-50
5x5: sub-1:50
OH: sub-19
4BLD: sub-15/sub-10?
Feet: sub-2
Official: have official successes in at least everything except 5BLD/FMC.

Non-cubing:
Do more of this.


----------



## zipper (Dec 7, 2015)

4x4: sub-1 average.Currently 1:20-1:10. (priority)
3x3: sub-20 average. 
5x5: sub-2 single, sub-2:15 average
6x6: getting moyu aoshi, sub-5/4
7x7: getting moyu aosu or mini shengshou maybe? sub-7/6
getting 8x8 and 9x9.
learning algs for pyraminx. i know already, how to solve it.


----------



## sqAree (Dec 7, 2015)

Events:

2x2: sub3, learn CLL, EG-1 and EG-2, 1-look
3x3 (priority): sub10 single, average sub15 (currently 22), learn OLL, ZBLL, get dual cn and switch to cross on bottom ._.
4x4: learn yau and be sub1
5x5: learn how to solve, compete
OH: learn PLL+OLL for OH, sub20
Pyraminx: sub4, get rid of LBL ._.
Megaminx: sub2, get rid of my crappy way to solve LL
BLD: sub1, learn turbo/3-style
MBLD: official 4 points
FMC: get a mean

Cubing in general:

Attend at least 4 competitions (*5/4*), make it to Euro 2016, podium in one event at one comp.
Stay strong to never touch any Skewb, Square-1 or clock.

General:

Find a way to combine cubing and studies that doesn't result in me skipping every single course.
Learn a martial art, get back into piano, learn a language, read the ~200 unread books that feel bored at my home.


----------



## PixelWizard (Dec 7, 2015)

*2015 Goal Resolution (Event, Single Goal, Avg Goal, Method/Alg Goal)*

*2x2:* Sub-3, Sub-4, Full CLL
*3x3:* Sub-9, Sub-10, 1L-OLL and WV
*OH:* Sub-25, Sub-30, OH-PLL and OH-2L-OLL
*WF:* Sub-1:40, Sub-2:00
*3BLD:* Sub-1:30, Sub-2:00
*4x4:* Sub-45, Sub-50
*5x5:* Sub-1:30, Sub-1:45
*6x6:* Sub-3:30, Sub-4:00
*7x7:* Sub-5:30, Sub-6:00
*Pyraminx:* Sub-2.5, Sub-4.5
*Megaminx:* Sub-2:00, Sub-2:30
*Skewb:* Sub-5, Sub-9

Pretty nice


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 7, 2015)

2x2: sub 4, maybe sub 3? idrc
3x3: I think sub 12 is probably doable
4x4: maybe like sub 50
5x5: sub 1:45
6x6: sub 4?
7x7: get one and like sub 6 I guess
BLD: sub 1:30
4BLD: be kind of good
5BLD: get success
MBLD: 10 points
Pyra: sub 4
Mega: sub 1:30, maybe 1:15
Skewb: sub 5
Clock: get one and maybe sub 10
and finally Squan: sub 12


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 7, 2015)

2x2: Learn CLL, become sub-5
3x3: Finish full OLL, become sub-15
4x4: Put my YuSu back together, then work on Yau
5x5: Time myself with my YuXin and see if I can compete at the Big Apple Cube Clash
6x6: Get a ShengShou maybe
7x7 Mini ShengShou or cubic AoFu
Megaminx: Get a YuHu, I already have a ShengShou, but I prefer black plastic generally. Ooh, it's in stickerless.
Pyraminx: Already set PB's in comp, be sub-10 by end of February
Skewb: Be less of a Skewb noob, let's go for sub-12 by the end of January
Square-1: Get a new one and actually LEARN THE ALGORITHMS GOSH DARN IT.
3BLD: Learn the method
Clock: NEXT.
OH: Sub-30 by March
Feet: Not sure why this is an event in the first place, but OK. Guess I'll go for sub 3:30 by March.
4BLD: Uuuughhhh. Too much work.
5BLD: FUHGEDDABOUDIT
MultiBLD: Stop with the blindfolded events. Why do four of them need to exist?
FMC: Um, no thanks.


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 7, 2015)

2x2 = sub 2.5 globally idc really tho
3x3 = sub 9.5 globally 
4x4 = sub 45 globally
5x5 = sub 2 mins globally
3x3 OH sub 18 globally
Skewb : sub 3 globally ( i'm avging mid 3's atm)
3BLD : IDK may be sub 3 mins?
Megaminx : Sub 2 I never practice megaminx
Pyra: yeah idc
Squan: Get a qiyi squan


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 7, 2015)

2x2: dont get worse
3x3: sub 8
4x4: dont get worse
3BLD: sub 1 and actually switch to 3-style
OH: sub 14


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 7, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 3x3 - learn full OLLCP, official low 12 average
> QUOTE]
> race you- ZBLL vs OLLCP


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 7, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 3x3 - learn full OLLCP, official low 12 average



Race you- ZBLL vs OLLCP


----------



## YTCuber (Dec 7, 2015)

2x2: Sub-4; Learn CLL
3x3: Sub-16; Full OLL
4x4: Sub-1:00
5x5: Sub 2:15
6x6: Sub-4:50
7x7: Sub-7:00
OH: Sub-25; Learn some OH PLLs (H,Z,F,Rb)
Pyraminx: Sub-8
Skewb: Sub-7
Megaminx: Sub 3:00
Square-1: Sub-45
Clock: Sub-20
3BLD: official success
4BLD: get success
5BLD: lol
MBLD: 7 points


----------



## K3lpBoy (Dec 7, 2015)

2x2: Actually try to get moderately fast
3x3: Full OLL and PLL
4x4: Practice a lot more
5x5: Practice a lot more

Pretty basic stuff.


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 7, 2015)

4x4- sub 35 avg or something just to get better
4bld- sub 3 single at home sub 5 in comp. Learn center comms
3bld- Comms, just actually work on comms and beat Callum's official single (with hopefully something around 45)
Complete my WCA profile by getting an FMC single and avg, sq1 avg and 3bld mean.
Do a 7bld, 8bld and 9bld.
Continue helping at comps a great deal.


----------



## Torch (Dec 7, 2015)

All right, this will be fun. I didn't set too many goals last year, so I'm going to make up for it by making a really big post this year.

Cubing time goals:
2x2: sub-3 ao100, sub-2.9 official average 
3x3: sub-10 ao100, sub-10 official average 
4x4: sub-42 ao100, sub-43 official average 
5x5: sub-1:35 ao50, sub-1:40 official average 
6x6: Official mean 
7x7: Official mean 
BLD: sub-1 ao12, sub-55 official single, improve my official mean 
OH: sub-19 ao100, sub-19 official average 
FMC: <=25 official single, sub-30 official mean 
Feet: sub-1:30 ao100, sub-1:35 official mean 
Mega: sub-1:20 ao100, sub-1:20 official average
Pyra: sub-5.2 ao100, sub-5 official average 
SQ-1: sub-20 ao100, sub-20 official average 
Clock: sub-13 ao100, sub-14 official average
Skewb: sub-6 ao100, sub 6 official average 
4BLD: success in comp 
5BLD: success in comp 
MBLD: better than current NAR (21 points in 56:53) at home, >17 points in comp 

Alg/method goals:
Finish CLL and learn EG-1
Full OLLCP
L2E for bigcubes
Comms for BLD
More structured letter pair and loci system
Optimize my LL algs for OH
Learn how to do insertions better
Learn other FMC stuff like EO first
Mega 4LLL
L4E for Pyra
Advanced cubeshape, CP Parity, faster EP
Good solutions to all Skewb L4C+CLL

Misc cubing event goals:
Figure out why my feet times go up over a minute when I use a stackmat
Get a 6x6 and 7x7
Get a better clock

Other cubing goals:
Podium in 3x3 at a comp 
Join the all events completion club
Do the weekly comp every week except for the ones I'm not cubing
Get into top 100 for KinchRanks
Go to Nationals
Organize a 2 day competition in the summer (counting on y'all Georgia cubers for help on this one!) 
Increase the number of states I've competed in to at least 10 (current: 7, so probably Maryland, wherever Nationals is, and some other state)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 7, 2015)

Torch said:


> Organize a 2 day competition in the summer (counting on y'all Georgia cubers for help on this one!)
> 
> Figure what's up with this whole "college" thing



We are thinking about doing one too 

and go to UGA, you already have friends here .


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 7, 2015)

My goal is to behold more epic results and records from my friends and people I admire in speedcubing community... The progression is so fast this days that I feel like I cannot accomplish anything impressive anymore


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 7, 2015)

Goals for Saturday, December 31, 2016:
3x3: Sub 11 global? Sub 7 single? Podium a comp? If I'm lucky?
2x2: Uhh sub 3.5 global I don't practice that much
4x4: SUB 60 PLZPLZPLZWHYDOISUCKSOMUCHPLZ
5x5: idc maybe sub 2:20 I never practice
6x6: same as 5x5, sub 2:20
7x7: sub 2:20
Pyra: sub 8 or maybe 7 if I practice
Mega: sub 4 global and that's final I embarrass myself
Skobe: LOL sub 12?
3BLD: Maybe do it? Maybe? I don't care, whatever.

IRL: Don't fail math <-Justin you won't fail math you have like a 96


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 7, 2015)

*2x2*: Learn an actual speedsolving method - Sub 6
*3x3*: Sub 25 - Learn full PLL and maybe full OLL.
*4x4*: Sub 2:00
*5x5*: Get an official average
*3BLD*: Learn - get at least one successful solve in comp (This is probably my main goal, and one that I've been planning for a little while now)
*Square 1*: Learn to solve properly - official average maybe?
*Comps*: Not miss a single UK comp - Go to Euros '16 if it isn't too far from Blighty - maybe host one in Kent. Maaaaaaybeeeeeeee?
*Outside of cubing*: Get a gym membership, get in shape - Stop being such a filthy degenerate - Reinvent myself again - Travel to a few countries - Get more versed in philosophy - Become the Übermensch!

All other events I don't care about, or don't practice enough to get a good estimate of how good I'll be by this time next year. Eh.


----------



## TorbinRoux (Dec 7, 2015)

3x3: sub 10 global average sub 6 single
OH: sub 16 global average sub 10 single


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 7, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> The progression is so fast this days that I feel like I cannot accomplish anything impressive anymore



My friend, the accomplishment you should truly be striving for is not to be greater than your fellow man, but to be greater than the man you were yesterday!
A feat does not have to be world class to be impressive- just something that you once thought was beyong your reach. Prove your past self wrong. I believe in you!

[/trying too hard to be wise]


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 7, 2015)

Atleast 1 NR
Get all official events (gold Club)
Podium at Euros
Top20 for sum of ranks avg 

I guess this is possible


----------



## KevinG (Dec 7, 2015)

Go to Euros/podium

1 NR/ER

Improve SoR

3x3 Official sub 9 avg


----------



## Chree (Dec 7, 2015)

Last years goals were easy. But I improve slowly. I shall challenge myself.

2x2: Actually practice, improve. Maybe learn Ortega algs from different angles. More CLL.
3x3: sub8 single, sub13.5 Ao100. This will be tough. 
4x4: sub35 single, sub50 Ao100.
5x5:sub1:10 single, sub1:35 Ao100.
6x6: sub2:30 single, sub3 Ao25.
7x7: sub4 single, sub4:30 Ao12.
OH: sub14 single, sub21 Ao100.
Mega: sub1:20 single, sub1:35 Ao25.
Pyra: sub4 single, sub8 Ao100.
Skewb: Why?
Clock: Sure.
Square-1: Why not?
3BLD: Get an Official success.
FMC: Get comfier with NISS. Learn insertions. Get sub35.

Competition goals:
- Hold more competitions in more places. 
- Get a few more podiums.
- Improve all records.

IRL:
- Get more into programming/computer sciency stuff
- Continue learning Piano.
- sub200 lbs by summer.


----------



## Username (Dec 7, 2015)

3x3: sub9 official average


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 7, 2015)

2x2: If I actually start to care at some point, sub-4 global average with CLL
3x3: Globally sub-13
4x4: Sub 45 Global
5x5: Sub 1:40 global
6x6: don't care, maybe sub-3:20 g
7x7: don't care, maybe sub-5 g
OH: Sub 20 Global
3BLD: switch to full corner comms, sub 1:45 avg of something
4BLD: Sub 10, use some comms
5BLD: Success, if things go alright sub 20
MBLD: 15 points
Pyra: 3.5ish Global average
Skewb: don't care, maybe sub-8 global
Clock: Get a rubik's: if I do, sub 15 global
Square-1: Get a qiyi, sub 25 global
Mega: Sub 1:30 global I've used that word way too much

Comps
Go to EOW and EOS 2016
Get official results in multi, 3BLD, clock, square-1, and one other event I don't have a result in.
Pyraminx NR (either one)
Top 20 sum of ranks in Canada (either single or average)


----------



## ClovisKoo (Dec 7, 2015)

I failed almost all of my resolutions from last year so time to change a bit

2x2: Stop using a WitTwo, again
3x3: Sub-12, learn full OLL
3x3OH: Sub-30, learn some OH PLLs
4x4: Sub-1
5x5: Sub-3
SQ-1: Learn to speedsolve

Non-cubing goals:
Be better at losing weight
Get better grades
Become LE rank in CSGO
Learn to use Blender and Skyrim Creation Kit


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 7, 2015)

Global averages:
2x2: sub 2.5- learn EG-1
3x3: sub 10- learn full OLL
4x4: sub 45- keep going with Hoya
5x5: sub 1:40- Keep going with Hoya
6x6: sub 4
7x7: sub 7
Skewb: sub 3.5- learn more algs
Pyraminx: sub 3.3- improve my L4E
Clock: sub 12
Square-1: sub 15- full EO+most EPs
Megaminx: sub 1:40
OH: sub 20
3BLD: sub 1:30
4BLD: sub 15
5BLD: get a success
MBLD: 5 points

Comps:
All events: Get an average that reflects global average
Help organise a comp
Join the all events club
Podium in every event at least once:
2x2 * DONE *
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7
OH
BLD *DONE*
Mega
Pyra * DONE *
Skewb * DONE *
Square-1 * DONE *
Clock
4BLD
5BLD
FMC
MBLD *DONE*


----------



## DOcuber (Dec 7, 2015)

2x2- sub 4 global and learn EG-1 and EG-2
3x3- sub 15 global and algorithmic f2l maybe
4x4- sub 50 average and better pll parity
5x5- sub 2 average and learn last 2 edges algs
6x6- sub 3:30 and better cube control
7x7- sub 4:30 and better control of the cube
3x3OH- sub 30 and learn OH algs
3BLD- learn 3BLD
Megaminx- sub 1:30 aand learn finger tricks
Pyraminx- sub 5 learn more algs
Skewb- sub 10 (dont really like skewb)
Square-1- Get a square-1
Clock- Buy a clock


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 7, 2015)

Last year I wanted to learn 3BLD and to go to a comp and not come last which I achieved. 

This year I want to be sub 2 mins in 3BLD and get a competition success. I want sub 30s in 3x3 and sub 2mins in 4x4. In general I want to do more focused practice and not let real life get in the way.


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Dec 7, 2015)

2x2: Get really low 2 if not sub 2 and learn eg2 and one look at least 90%
3x3: sub 10.5 
4x4: sub 45
5x5: sub 1:30
6x6: sub 3:00
7x7: sub 4:30
skewb: sub 4.5
Pyra: don't care
Clock: sub 12
Square 1: sub 25
Mega: sub 1:40
OH: sub 20
BLD: sub 2?
4/5BLD: maybe try and maybe succeed
FMC: sub 30 official single with sub 35 global average
MBLD: like 3 or 4 points

and also don't let harry beat me in sum of ranks


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 7, 2015)

Find an awesome new venue for ABHC 2016 since WGC venue is booked.

Switch to Advanced M2 and get as consistent as OP and go for 10+ points.


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 7, 2015)

Can't remember this year's goals, but it took a twist anyway - I started going to comps, which I had never intended to do. Friends and family now have more respect for the hobby. And I found a passion for BLD, which I had no interest in before. So the best things I achieved weren't in my goals list anyway 

For 2016:-

Go to lots of comps.
3BLD official sub-2 (and learn corner comms).
4BLD official sub-10.
5BLD official success.
MBLD add one point to PB per comp attempt.
5x5 official average.
Be a good dad.

EDIT: met two of these already before 2015 was over, so here's some tougher targets...

3BLD official sub-1:30
5x5 official sub-2 single, then average
4x4 official sub-1 single, then average


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Dec 8, 2015)

2x2: Not to forget all the CLLs 
3x3: Sub 10 Average
4x4: Sub 50 Average
5x5: Sub 1:45 Average
OH: Sub 16 Average
BLD: Beat my Official PB (2:12)
Square-1: Stop being terrible

I only really care about the 3x3, and 3x3 OH goals.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 8, 2015)

2x2: sub 4.5 maybe, possibly learn CLL
3x3: sub 11.5, full CoLL and some E-Z LL cases
4x4: sub 45
5x5: sub 1:25
6x6: sub 2:40
7x7: sub 4:15
OH: sub 30
Feet: actually do some solves.
Megaminx: sub 1:20
Pyraminx: sub 7 
Skewb: sub 7 
Square-1: sub 25, learn more algs
Clock: get one
3Bld: Learn it, Get a decent success rate, and sub 2:00
4Bld: Success
5Bld: Learn it
MBld: average ~5/5
FMC: sub 40 solution.
Get my yellow cross recognition good enough to use on big cubes.
go to at least 3 comps
hold the Louisiana SR for most of the events (and keep track and learn what all the current results are for Louisiana)

Irl:
get a good SAT score
become an Eagle scout


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 8, 2015)

Woot woot, let's go!

2x2: Learn full CLL, sub 4.5 avg.
3x3: Sub 12 avg. I average 17 after 8 months of cubing, so I think I can do it 
4x4: Learn FULL Yau, Sub 1 possibly?
5x5: Get decent, have an official avg.
6x6: Get one.
7x7: Get one.
OH: Sub 30, use ZZ.
Feet: Continue to hate it.
Pyra: Learn full 1-flip, sub 8 avg.
Skewb: Skewb is frustrating.
Square 1: Be sub 45, and actually get one.
Megaminx: Get a DaYan, and actually be decent.
3BLD: Actually finish learning it.
4BLD: Maybe learn it?
5BLD: lolno
MBLD: Maybe?

Algorithms:
- Full CLL for 2x2
- Full OLL 
- Some WV
- Some VLS
- Full Sarah's Intermediate for Skewb


Life Goals: 

- Play more Town of Salem
- Be active in local school groups
- Get good grades, and have fun! 
- Actually have a decent birthday, I always screw up near something like this

Overall, I don't think this will be too hard. 3x3, 4x4 and OH are the only ones where I'm pushing it.


----------



## Nithin steven (Dec 8, 2015)

My main targets for the next year ---->

2x2: to learn and apply all CLL properly ( break down the average to 4 secs)

3x3: Targetting to get atleast a sub 15 in a row (Targetting to learn all OLLs and COLLs , practicing look ahead and to get sub 8 average in f2l ) 

3x3 OH: sub 30 

4x4: needs to deleberate my practice sessions , aiming at sub 1.30 min

5x5: probably i should buy 1 and learn it 

Main goal:
--->own minimum 100 cubes !!!
-->atleast to learn how to solve every rubiks puzzle 
---->To become one among the top 10 NR holder!!! ( only a wish , but have hope ) 

Hope is the biggest truth of world !! ☺


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 8, 2015)

oh it is on.
2x2: sub-4 global, learn full CLL
3x3: sub-15 global, learn full OLL and some COLL
4x4: learn Yau, global sub-1
5x5: sub-1:45 global, don't fall into the Yau/Hoya pit
6x6: get an Aoshi, gitgud and global sub-4
7x7: get an Aofu, gitgud and global sub-7
Pyra: learn full 1-flip, sub-6 global
Mega: learn full 4LLL, sub-2 global
Skewb: lol, no one cares about Skewb (aka learn full L5C and stop sucking)
SQ1: global sub-25, learn some real EP
Clock: make mine comp legal, global sub-13
OH: global sub-30
FT: actually do it, global sub-2
FMC: don't suck
3BLD: learn it
every non-WCA puzzle that no one cares about: UWR


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 8, 2015)

Cubing:
Go to a comp.

Other:
Get good grades (AAABB or better would be nice.
Start getting into revising properly (god I'm 16 I should really be past getting good habits)
Do homework on time
Getting to nationals for swimming would be nice (the real nationals not the schools and colleges one (slightly dodgy and unrealistic but you have to dream big don't you? )



YouCubing said:


> every non-WCA puzzle that no one cares about: UWR



Good luck with beating the Gigaminx and Mirror block ones.


----------



## asacuber (Dec 8, 2015)

2x2: Learn CLL(if possible Eg-1?) and sub 3
3x3: Sub 12
4x4: Get serious, learn yau and sub 1
5x5: Get sub2 min avg, learn some advanced method like L4E or so...
Pyra: Learn 1 flip, avg 6 or so
Mega: Learn Balint Bodor method, 2min avg
OH: Sub 30
Everything else: Be serious


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 8, 2015)

2x2: lol get good?
3x3: Actually get a comp average that reflects how fast I am. Also, sub-8 global
4x4: nah
5x5: sub 1:20?
6x6: sub-3?
7x7: nah
Pyra: Sub-4
Skoob: sub-4.5
Squan: Learn algs, sub-17
Everything else: nah

Now for actual stuff

Grades: Maintain 4.0
Sports: Varsity in Tennis and maintain swim as well
Everything else: don't screw up too badly lmao

gonna fail a lot of these


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 8, 2015)

2x2: sub 2.5
3x3: sub 10
4x4: sub 45
5x5: sub 1:25
6x6: sub-3
7x7: sub 5
OH: sub 16
FT: sub 1:30
BLD: sub 3
FMC: get a sub 30 single
Clock: sub 12
Skewb: Sub 4.5
Pyra: sub 3.2, NAR2 avg
Mega: sub 1:20
Sq1: sub 20


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 8, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Good luck with beating the Gigaminx and Mirror block ones.



but those are none WCA events people DO care about.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 8, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> but those are none WCA events people DO care about.



Tru I guess for mirror block but do people really care about gigaminx?


----------



## cityzach (Dec 8, 2015)

Goals (in comp):

2x2: lmao
3x3: Sub 8 single, sub 10 average
4x4: more sub 40 singles, sub 43 average
5x5: sub 1:20 average
6x6: sub 2:40 mean
7x7: sub 5 mean
OH: sub 15 single


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 8, 2015)

Goals (a lot might be a bit unreasonable):

2x2: idk
3x3: Consistently sub-7.5, sub-7.5 average and sub-6 single in comp.
4x4: Consistently sub-32.
5x5: Consistently sub-1:05 and official sub-1 single.
6x6: Consistently sub-2:20
7x7: Consistently sub 3:15
OH: Consistently sub-14
Mega: Consistently sub-1
Pyra: idk, consistently sub-5
Sq1: no idea
Clock : Consistently sub-8
Skewb: lol


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 8, 2015)

2x2: finish CLL? It's been two years, might as well
3x3: sub8
4x4: sub35
5x5: sub1:10, sub1 single
6x6: sub2:15
7x7: sub3:15
OH: sub12
BLD: Learn M2
Megaminx: Sub1:20
Square-1: Sub20
Clock: clock
Skewb: Get the Qiyi, sub5 at home?
FMC: fum cuh

Hold a meaningful record of any kind.
Successfully organize a two-day competition. 
Prank someone again.
Travel outside the east coast area to a competition.
Make sure Kim doesn't quit because he gets nervous in competition.

IRL Goals:
-get internship
-stop eating excessive amounts of gum
-actually run a 5k with Andy


----------



## Ollie (Dec 8, 2015)

Find time to practice something once a week.
Go to Euros 2016 and do well.


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 8, 2015)

suck less


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 8, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Hold a meaningful record of any kind.



...


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 9, 2015)

Goals (some might be a bit of a stretch):
2x2: sub 2.5, stop being lazy and learn CLL (EG if possible)
3x3: sub 9
4x4: sub 45 or lower depending on how much I practice
3BLD: sub 2 or lower depending on how much I practice
OH: sub 17 or lower depending on how much I practice
FMC: Learn insertions
Feet: lol
Megaminx: sub 1
Pyraminx: sub 3.5 consistently
Square-1: sub 15 (lol)
Skewb: sub 3.5, finish learning NS v2

Others: 
Get a 5x5, 6x6, 7x7 and clock
Complete all events (at home)
Get skewb and pyraminx NRs (hopefully I don't screw up my only chance)

IRL: 
Practise piano enough to get an ATCL
Don't screw up in Math and Music in school exams because of nerves
Do reasonably well in everything else


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 9, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Tru I guess for mirror block but do people really care about gigaminx?


I've seen Three people with sub 12 solves, so three people care. Basically its fast enough that solving a gigaminx in under 8 minutes is Impressive. 
8x8+ and 6bld+ are also non WCA events people care about.


----------



## natezach728 (Dec 9, 2015)

2x2 : idc, maybe learn EG1
3x3 : Sub 8.5 globally
4x4 : Sub 34 globally
5x5 : Sub 1:10 globally
6x6 : Sub 2:15 globally
7x7 : Sub 3:30 globally
OH : Sub 14 globally
Skewb : Learn algs, NAR, win nationals if i go, not get nervous in comp
mega : Sub 1:30
Pyra : Sub 4.3
Sq1 : Sub 17
BLD's : idc
Feet : feet is gross


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 9, 2015)

3x3: sub-13 global, sub-13 official average
learn COLL (minus S and AS)
OH: sub-20 may be ambitious but shoot for the moon, right?
actually learn how to do flick moves which is probably essential to get sub-20
maybe try ZZ
4x4: sub-50 global + official average
make Yau cross edges more efficient
5x5: sub-1:30 global + official average
this is really reaching but it is my favorite event right now so maybe...
learn all L2C + L2E cases
SQ1: sub-30 global, get a Qiyi
learn advanced cubeshape
learn 1-look EO and CP
learn some common EP's

Those are the only events I really care about right now 
Maybe pick up 6x6 and 7x7 but probably not, I don't really have the time.


----------



## PJKCuber (Dec 9, 2015)

*2x2:* Not suck at it.
*3x3:* Finish OLL, get sub 10
*4x4:* Try sub 45
*Pyraminx:* Learn how to solve one
*OH:* Sub 25
*5x5 and above:* Buy a big cube


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Dec 10, 2015)

3x3: Sub 10 global. Sub 7 single.

OH: Sub 15 global. Sub 10 single.


----------



## ardi4nto (Dec 10, 2015)

FMC: Sub-30 mean


----------



## megaminxwin (Dec 10, 2015)

*3x3:* Full CLL/ELL (because lol), sub-13 official average.
*4x4:* Sub-60 official average.
*5x5:* Get a decent one. *Already done before 2015 even ended. New goal: sub-2 average, official or otherwise.*
*2x2:* Full EG, sub-4 official average.
*3BLD:* Sub-2 single, whatever mean.
*3OH:* owww
*FMC:* Do another one maybe.
*3FT:* nope
*Mega:* Sub-2:30 official average.
*Pyra:* NO
*Squan:* Sub-30 official average.
*Clock:* Get to another comp with clock (dene y), sub-7 official average.
*Skewb:* Sub-10 official average.
*6x6:* lolno
*7x7:* y
*4BLD:* Get a solve.
*5BLD:* Get a solve.
*MBLD:* Get a success.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 10, 2015)

3x3: Full ZBLL minus S/As, able to execute entire last layer in sub 3.2 seconds (shouldnae be hard) Be able to do ZBF2L/ZBLS/EOF2L/EOLS **** well. Overall get official sub 10 NZ NR avg (slightly optimistic), using ZB method. Also sub 8.5 official Single (NZ NR)
4x4: Sub- Dene 
5x5: DNF 
2x2: maybe learn ZB for 2x2. AKA CLL but this may not happen
3OH: no improvement likely, maybe try to import some ZB.

Pyra: Do I look like I have time for pura 

Skewb: Sub 2m official average.


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 21, 2015)

Cubing new year’s resolutions:
1x1: don't lose either of my 1x1s
2x2: official sub-5 average
3x3: sub-12, finish 2GLL, learn more OLLCPs
4x4: sub-48
5x5: sub-1:35
6x6: sub-3:20
7x7: sub-5
3x3OH: ~20
3BLD: sub-2
4BLD: official success
5BLD: official success
MBLD: official success, new PB at home
Skewb: catch up to official results
Pyraminx: official sub-10
SQ-1: ~30
Clock: official sub-20
Megaminx: sub-1:30
Feet: Official result


----------



## PixelWizard (Dec 21, 2015)

*Puzzle Goals for 2016*

*2x2*: Official Sub-3 Avg, Learn EG-1 and EG-2, Learn to One-Look
*3x3*: Sub-11 Avg, Learn WV or COLL
*4x4*: If I get a decent one, Sub-40 Avg
*5x5*: Sub-1:15 Single, Sub-1:20 Avg
*6x6*: Sub-2:45 Avg
*7x7*: Sub-4 Avg
*3BLD*: Learn Comms, Sub-1 Global Avg, Improve Single-NR
*4BLD*: Get Swiss NR --> Success
*5BLD*: Get Swiss NR --> Success
*MBLD*: Sup-10 Points
*3x3OH*: Get motivation and then get Sub-20 Avg
*FMC*: Maybe get motivation to learn it properly?
*Feet*: NO!
*Mega*: Sub-1:30 Global Avg at least
*Pyra*: Maybe practice L4E and get Sub-4?
*Skewb*: Learn a better method (Sarahs Advanced) and Get Sub-5 Global Avg
*Squan*: NR Single and Avg (Sub-18 and Sub-28 atm) and Sub-20 Avg overall
*Clock*: Single and Avg NR if I get a good one

*Sum of Ranks Goals for 2016*
*Switzerland*: Single and Avg Top 2
*Europe*: Top 50 Single and Top 50 Avg
*World*: Top 80 Single and Top 100 Avg

Yay  So much to practice for


----------



## RhysC (Dec 21, 2015)

~All official~

2x2: sub-2.5 avg
3x3: sub-10 avg
4x4: sub-37 avg
5x5: sub-1:15 avg
6x6: sub-2:40 avg
7x7: sub-4 avg
OH: sub-18 avg
Skewb: sub-4.5 avg
Squan: sub-16 avg ftw
3BLD: Official mean lolol
Pyra: sub-6 avg but who cares
FMC: sub-40 mean
FT: an official avg
Clock: sub-15 avg
Mega: sub-1:30 avg
4BLD: success
5BLD: we'll see 
MBLD: 6/6
Overall: top 150 in the world for avg sum of ranks

Setting the bar high, but who the hell cares?


----------



## muchacho (Dec 21, 2015)

2x2: sub-6 avg (now at low 8.x), learn EG-1, and Guimond properly
3x3: sub-22 avg (now at 28-29s), learn full CMLL (know half of it)
OH: practice some
4x4: sub-2:15 avg
5x5: sub-4:30 avg
Megaminx: sub-4:30 avg
Skewb: learn how to solve it
Pyraminx: just learn
3BLD: sub-2:30 often
MBLD: 2/2

Go to a comp

Teach my niece how to solve a 2x2

Fly more with my tricopter, also try FPV


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 21, 2015)

Alright! Here goes nothing!

General goals
1. Actually do events other than 3x3.
2. Do less 3x3.
3. Learn new methods and algs
4. Get into FMC.
5. Finish off a full collection of WCA puzzles
6. Finish my homework before cubing
7. Learn how to git gud at stickering and lubing
8. Gain weight and exercise more nub

2x2: Sub 3-4 and actually practice, learn CLL and possibly some EG

3x3: Sub 10-11, with a year in my hands, I really think this is possible but school may get in the way, learn more random tricks and actually lookahead

3x3OH: Actually practice and sub 20-25 average? Possibly...

4x4: Actually do 4x4 and get a sub 50 avg

5x5: I've done three full 5x5 solves as of now, I only got one a few weeks ago. Get into the rhythm of things and learn kewl stuff

Pyra: Sub 10 avg, actually practice some pyra and not to leave it stuck in a box for the rest of the year

Skewb: Sub 8-9 average, again, like most of my other events, actually try to practice it

Square 1: ???? I'm getting one soon

Mega: I really don't know what to aim for since I have very little experience with Mega, possible sub 2 average? Idk.

JAY YOU BETTER GET YOUR ACT TOGETHER AND DO THESE!

Cool, thanks for reading


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Dec 21, 2015)

2x2: learn CLL, don't use COLL algs
3x3: learn VLS, sub11
4x4: don't care
5x5: sub1:20
6x6: fix aoshi, sub3
7x7: get one, sub idk
3bld: sub2
4bld: succes
5bld: not going to happen
3x3OH: sub20, learn full OH PLL


----------



## Phinagin (Dec 21, 2015)

2x2: Learn CLL, maybe EG-1 - sub 5.5
3x3: Learn full OLL, learn some edge control - sub 16
4x4: sub 1
5x5: Learn algs for L2E and L2C cases, sub 2
6x6: Buy one
7x7: sub 5

pyra: sub 10(don't know how hard this will be considering I am sub 20 rn)
skewb: same as pyra
mega: sub 2
sq-1: learn to solve it

3BLD: learn M2/OP - sub 2
4BLD: get a success
5BLD: success would be cool, but I doubt it
MBLD: 5/5
FMC: learn FMC techniques, sub 40


----------



## Iggy (Dec 22, 2015)

Gonna focus on BLD and big cubes next year

2x2: Improve my one-looking
3x3: sub 10 official average and global average, learn a big alg set. also get to sub 13 with Roux
5x5: sub 1:20 global average
6x6: sub 2:30 global average
7x7: sub 4:15 global average
Megaminx: Sub 1:05 global average, NR average
Square-1: sub 15 global average
Clock: get back to what I averaged in 2013, sub 8.5 official average
Skewb: get decent at advanced, sub 5 global average
3BLD: switch to full 3-style!!
4BLD: average sub 2:30, do well at a comp
5BLD: average sub 6
MBLD: NR

Attempt non-WCA BLD events, like 6BLD
If I go to a comp with 3 FMC attempts, I need to get a mo3
Try to go to a UK comp
Try to go to Asian Champs

Real life: 
Get used to studying in the UK
Procrastinate less
Play more music


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Layered cubes: meh
Sq1: learn all non-parity PLLs and NR maybe?
Clock: borrow someone's at comp and get an average done.
3BLD: mo3 officially? (I've only ever gotten like 2 mo3s at home lol)
4BLD: brush up some algs and fluke a success at comp...?
MBLD: NR.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 22, 2015)

3x3: sub 8
OH: sub 12 and NR?
Skewb: NAR & win nationals
Learn some more algs
Actually practice other events, at least 2x2.

3x3 and OH might be hard with school.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Dec 22, 2015)

*MBLD > Jałocha*


----------



## Kudz (Dec 22, 2015)

Goals
-3x3 sub 9 or sub 9.5 at least
-2GLL, ROLL, (without suck cases), CLS (those with corner fliped at D layer, many ZBLLs, 1LLLs, even more OLLCPs, Line, Reverse line. Maybe tripod and VLS(more likely)
-OH sub 18 or sub 16 depends how much I will do it.
-V perm OH
-Squan, 1look EO, CO, CP, one look EP maybe two look when parity. 
-Squan at least sub 20, but sub 13 is my goal
-Do other events
-2x2 if I will train it full EG sub 3 at least
-Skoob if I will train it I want to be able to make finals every comp.
-Go to comp.
-Go to Euro.
-Have more life than now.
-Don't destroy 4x4 and pyra while solving it
-I won't solve it anyway
-End school with >4.40 avg


----------



## turtwig (Dec 22, 2015)

2x2: Low 2
-Learn full EG
3x3: Sub-10
-Learn 2GLL
4x4: Sub-50
5x5: Sub-1:30
-Learn Last 2 Edges
6x6: Sub-3
-Get a 6x6 that doesn't POP ON EVERY SINGLE SOLVE
7x7: Sub-4:30
OH: Sub-30
-Learn Full OH OLL and PLL
3BLD: Sub-3
FMC: Do it
Feet: Do an ao12
Megaminx: Sub-2
-Learn 2LOLL
Pyraminx: Sub-9
Square-1: Sub-40
-Know more than just the adjacent swap alg
Clock: Sub-20
-Also, I need a clock that works
Skewb: Sub-7
4BLD: success
5BLD: Learn how to do it
MBLD: 4/4
-Get 1st place in something at a comp
-Practice more
-Get lube that doesn't need to be reapplied everyday
-Laugh at how I underestimated myself


----------



## 2180161 (Dec 22, 2015)

2x2- sub-2
3x3-sub-12
4x4-sub-1
5x5-sub 3 (i'm slow)
6x6/7x7-I don't care
Pyra-sub-5
Square-1-sub-20
BLD-get a success
OH- sub-25
FMC-sub-30 
Mega/clock.4/5/MBLD-IDC
Skewb- sub 10


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 22, 2015)

2180161 said:


> 2x2- sub-2
> 3x3-sub-12
> 4x4-sub-1
> 5x5-sub 3 (i'm slow)
> ...



weiweiwei sub-2 2x2!? Good luck?


----------



## Yetiowin (Dec 23, 2015)

3x3x3: sub-10. Start learning ZBLL. 
4x4x4: sub-50.
5x5x5: sub-1:30. learn l2e
2x2x2: Learn full EG. sub 2.5
BLD: Official success. Unofficial/Official Average. Sub 5.
OH: sub 20
FMC: sub 40. do average at a comp.
feet: sub -3.
Megaminx: sub-2. learn 4LLL.
pyraminx: get good at keyhole. sub-6
sq-1: start learning sq-1 algs. sub-40
clock: sub-10. need new clock
Skewb: sub-6
6x6x6: sub-3. get new 6x6
7x7x7: sub-5
4BLD: success
5BLD: learn?
MBLD: 3/3 or more
win something at a comp
read this post next year


----------



## CriticalCubing (Dec 23, 2015)

Don't have any resolutions apart from making my Youtube videos better so that more people can watch and like my videos and I can entertain them from time to time and make them smile 

Goals:
3x3: Average sub 9 consistently (Little far fetched but I will try. Sub 10 for sure)
4x4: Start practicing again and get sub 40
5x5: Start practicing and sub 1:30 consistently. 
Maybe learn some other events, I don't know

►Some other goals
Learn BLD in summer vacation.
Start OH if I can
Get internships and pass top of my class in the exams in Feb/March
Get better laptop, mic and gear.
Hold NR record for 3x3 atleast.

I guess thats it.
Thank you for reading


----------



## DTCuber (Dec 24, 2015)

2x2: sub-5
3x3: sub-15
4x4: sub-1
Skewb: sub-10
Pyraminx: sub-10
Megaminx: sub-3
Square-1: sub-30


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 24, 2015)

Yetiowin said:


> 3x3x3: sub-10. Start learning ZBLL.


welcome to the ZX method crew.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 24, 2015)

I've never once done well with goals, but we'll see.

Cubing:
Learn lots of ZBLL. I'm already basically done with T. I've got like 8 algs left.

IRL:
Improve my video skills as much as possible. I've already seen huge improvement from last year to now, so I'd like to keep it going.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 24, 2015)

3x3: Sub-15 official average.
4x4: sub-1:00 single at home
3OH: Sub-30 official average
7x7: Sub-9:00 mean
Mega: Sub-3:00 global average
Have official times in 14 out of 18 events.
Take an AfR from Conor


----------



## DuffyEdge (Dec 25, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> Take an AfR from Conor



Which one?


----------



## jonlin (Dec 25, 2015)

3x3: sub 10

2x2: sub 4

3x3 BLD: sub 2

Megaminx: sub-1 (over a minute dropped this year, I can do 30 secs for next year)

5x5: get an average (rip 2012 cutoffs)

6x6 & 7x7: get an average

Sq-1: sub 30

regards to podiums: 3rd again at something (kill myself if it's 2nd or first)


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 25, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> Which one?


Any one I can


----------



## LexTrew (Dec 26, 2015)

2x2: Learn EG, solve it more than 10 times a week
3x3: sub 15, full CMLL, learn CFOP just because
4x4: sub 1 min, actually practice
5x5: solve it more than once a month, sub 3 min
6x6 and beyond: get one
piraminx: sub 6? I still dont have one so no idea how fast I can get.

Go to a comp SOMEHOW


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 26, 2015)

Having started in May 2015, here are my goals for next year. 

2x2: Sub 4, perhaps learn CLL.
Currently averaging ~4.6 with Ortega

3x3: Sub 15 global average at least and look into Roux.
Currently averaging ~ 18 with Fridrich

4x4: Learn Yau, sub 1:15
Currently averaging ~ 1:35 with Redux

5x5: Practise, Get an official average

6x6 and 7x7: Get one maybe

Pyra: Learn 1-flip or something, sub 5 perhaps
Currently averaging ~ 6.5 with LBL 

Skewb: Just keep practising, sub 8 official average
Currently averaging ~ 8.5 with a variation of Sarah's Beginner

OH: Sub 40, actually turn well
Currently averaging ~ 45

Sq-1: Sub 40 perhaps 
Currently averaging ~ 55 
Feet: Do it at least once 

BLD: Try to learn it

Clock: no

Most of these are moderately attainable, but I'm sure I won't get all of them.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 26, 2015)

Don't have too much time to practice anything too much now, but just a few reasonable goals:


Finish my profile (5BLD success)
Top 100 in MBLD (9 points currently, 10 seems safer)
24 FMC single, 27 FMC mean
Organize a successful Nationals


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 27, 2015)

Goals:

Sub-4 on 2x2
Sub-12 on 3x3
Sub-50 on 4x4
Sub-1:40 on 5x5
Sub-3:15 on 6x6
Sub-5:00 on 7x7
3.3 avg on Pyra
1:00 avg on Mega
Sub-20 on Square-1
5-ish avg on Skewb
Switch to M2 on 3BLD; 1:30-1:45 avg
4BLD success (which will likely happen before 2016)
5BLD success
8-10 MBLD, 100%
Care enough about OH to get sub-30
Maybe practice Clock and get sub-20
Sub-2:00 feet avg
Sub-40 FMC single (so lame)
Learn full COLL
Learn a decent amount of ZBLL
Learn some sort of OLL skip method; maybe VLS or Winter Variation?
Go to Nats 2016 (doubt it, but y'never know)
Podium in Pyraminx at Nats 2016
Get an official sub-3 Pyraminx average
Get an official sub-2 Pyraminx single
Get an official sub-9 3x3 single
Get an official sub-11 3x3 average
25,000 subscribers on YouTube (wishful thinking?)
Do all events officially

By the way, I made these super hard on purpose, but hopefully I can achieve at least some of them. Good luck to me!


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 27, 2015)

Goals:
Sub-5 global on 2x2
Sub-10 global on 3x3 with ZB method.
Sub-50 on 4x4 
5x5 glorified 4x4
OH sub 30. Maybe learn PLLs for OH( I said maybe)
FMC get into it.
finish the remaining 38% of ZBLL as fast as is humanly possible. Then maybe CLL for 2x2 and 4x4 algs and maybe some ZBLS for bad cases. look into learning ZBLL for OH, or maybe ZB-with phasing for OH.
Go to lots of comps around oz. And New Zealand Nats( which should totally be in wellington to make it easier for cubers in oz to come).
Podium in 3x3 at OZ Nats 2016
Get NR records in 3X3 single and average using ZB. 4x4 NR.
1000 subscribers on YouTube cubing channel. 100,000 subs on science channel
get f2l sub 5? pls pls pls


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 27, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Goals:
> Get NR records in 3X3 single and average using ZB.


National records records? Lol


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 27, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> National records records? Lol



shut up you ingerlish person


----------



## nalralz (Dec 27, 2015)

Goals for averages by September 2016:

2x2: sub-2.5
3x3: sub-10
4x4: sub-45
5x5: sub-1:30
6x6: sub-3:00
7x7: sub-4:45
3x3 OH: sub-19
3x3 BLD: sub-3:00
Pyraminx: sub-5
Skewb: Don't care
Square-1: Don't care


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Dec 29, 2015)

Some goals for now:

2x2: Sub-4.5 average at least, learn CLL
3x3: Sub-12 average, sub-8 single
4x4: Sub-50 average, sub-40 single
5x5: Sub-1:40 average, sub-1:25 single
6x6: Sub-3:30 average, sub-3 single
7x7: Sub-5:30 average, sub-5 single
OH: Sub-20 average, sub-15 single
BLD: Sub-1:15 singles, maybe start learning comms
FMC: Actually do the event 
Feet: Practice?
Sq-1: Sub-35 average, sub-25 single
Pyra: Sub-8 average, sub-4 single, but I don't care much for pyra
Mega: Sub-2 average, sub-1:45 single
Skewb: Sub-7 average, sub-4 single
Clock: Sub-12 average, sub-8 single
4/5BLD: Learn both (hopefully)
Multi: Expand my limit beyond 3 cubes

Competition-wise: Compete in more events, go to more competitions if the opportunity is presented (maybe persuade parents to go to US Nats since it's on the west coast), podium in events that people actually care about, and stop getting nervous in BLD and actually getting good times and hopefully a mean

General: Have a successful rest of junior year, write strong college apps when the time comes, try to enjoy life


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

Recreating goals:
*Deadline: *Saturday, December 31, 2016
*3x3: *Global: Sub 10.5, Single: Sub 6.25, Official: 10/8
*4x4: *Global: Sub 60, Single: Sub 40, Official: 60/47.5
*5x5: *Global: Sub 125, Single: Sub 105, Official: 120/110
*2x2: *Global: Sub 3, Official: 2.75/2.25
*Pyr: *Global: Sub 8, Single: Sub 2.5, Official: 7/5
*Skb: *Global: Sub 11, Single: Sub 4, Official: 10/7
*Mmx: *Global: Sub 150, Single: Sub 130, Official: 150/140
*3OH: *Global: Sub 30, Single: Sub 18, Official: 30/25
*3BF: *Global: Sub [email protected]=0.3, Single: Sub 480, Official: /600
*Sq1: *Global: Sub 45, Single: Sub 20, Official: 45/35

Sorry for my stupid notation.


----------



## Walrusizer (Dec 29, 2015)

guess ill do this just because

2x2: sub 2.5 global, learn eg and finish cll. oh yeah and learn how to one look
3x3: sub 12 global, learn to be not bad
4x4: learn parity algs because ive not cared enough about 4x4 to learn them yet 
5x5: sub 1.45 global
everything else: idc rn

im going to attempt to actually practice to get fast this year although ive got a feeling ill just stop doing that next week because thats how i am rip


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 29, 2015)

1 more (actually hard) goal: learn OLLCP.


----------



## TMarshall (Dec 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 1 more (actually hard) goal: learn OLLCP.



It's less than an alg a day , I've been doing 12 zbll's a day the last 4 days.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 29, 2015)

TMarshall said:


> It's less than an alg a day , I've been doing 12 zbll's a day the last 4 days.



im usually way to tired to even attempt to learn an alg after a school day. its gonna be more like "learn 3-4 algs on sunday and cram 20+ algs per day during march break and summer"


----------



## TMarshall (Dec 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> im usually way to tired to even attempt to learn an alg after a school day. its gonna be more like "learn 3-4 algs on sunday and cram 20+ algs per day during march break and summer"


I found that it's best to learn algs at times where you can't do much else, so perhaps on a car ride to school would be a good time to learn algs.


----------



## jjone fiffier (Dec 29, 2015)

Okay, all of this is official:
Single/average
2x2:nr/nr
3x3 sub10/11
Oh: sub15/sub19
Feet: lolno
Fmc: sub35/sub40
Bld: sub1:20/sub2
Mbf: 5 points
4x4: sub40/sub45
5x5: sub1:30/sub1:40
6x6: I don't even have a 6x6
7x7: beat rami and daniel so jay is my only nemesis
Mega: sub1:10/sub1:20
Pyra: sub4/sub6
Sewb: sub jay/ sub4 (how hard can it be?)
Sq1: nr/nr
4bld: sucess
5bld: sucess

Gesendet von meinem LG-D331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kudz (Dec 29, 2015)

OLLCP is harder to learn than ZBLL, isn't it? Algs most likely suck, reco is okey, but the award is pretty low for such a big subset. Is this even worth your time?
Good luck!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 29, 2015)

TMarshall said:


> I found that it's best to learn algs at times where you can't do much else, so perhaps on a car ride to school would be a good time to learn algs.



car ride to school = SLEEP



Kudz said:


> OLLCP is harder to learn than ZBLL, isn't it? Algs most likely suck, reco is okey, but the award is pretty low for such a big subset. Is this even worth your time?
> Good luck!



I dont think its harder to learn, and recog is definitely easier. zbll recog is some weird edge colours to recognize cycle. OLLCP is just CMLL recog plus EOLL. I just see which edges need to flip and pick 1 of 8 algs. I probably already know like over half of OLLCP anyway... and yes, its worth my time. I can do CMLLEO when the 2 edges on bottom are oriented, which is 1/6 or something but can be forced "pretty easily" (gonna make some LS algs for flipping D edges while inserting). Thanks!


----------



## Kudz (Dec 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I dont think its harder to learn, and recog is definitely easier. zbll recog is some weird edge colours to recognize cycle. OLLCP is just CMLL recog plus EOLL. I just see which edges need to flip and pick 1 of 8 algs. I probably already know like over half of OLLCP anyway... and yes, its worth my time. I can do CMLLEO when the 2 edges on bottom are oriented, which is 1/6 or something but can be forced "pretty easily" (gonna make some LS algs for flipping D edges while inserting). Thanks!



I said reco is okey. Well I knew you were solving Roux (lucky you), but I didn't see point in learning it for Roux, thanks for nice replay.

Since you are familiar with recognising CP, please tell me how do you recognize CP for sunes/antisunes (or just which stickers) 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 29, 2015)

Kudz said:


> I said reco is okey. Well I knew you were solving Roux (lucky you), but I didn't see point in learning it for Roux, thanks for nice replay.
> 
> Since you are familiar with recognising CP, please tell me how do you recognize CP for sunes/antisunes (or just which stickers)
> Thanks in advance!



alex lau says its worth it so I will learn it! (then I'll have a quarter of full CMLLEO)

for antisune, I put oriented corner at UFL. the 4 stickers I recog are UBL, UBR, FLU and FRU. the cases are right bar, left bar, bars, X, slash, and back slash (you'll see what I mean if you click link in my sig to my CMLLs and scroll to antisune). for sune, I put oriented on UFR and same recog.


----------



## Kudz (Dec 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> alex lau says its worth it so I will learn it! (then I'll have a quarter of full CMLLEO)
> 
> for antisune, I put oriented corner at UFL. the 4 stickers I recog are UBL, UBR, FLU and FRU. the cases are right bar, left bar, bars, X, slash, and back slash (you'll see what I mean if you click link in my sig to my CMLLs and scroll to antisune). for sune, I put oriented on UFR and same recog.



Go for full CMLLEO, don't limit yourself 
For sunes I should just mirror the case? I wish I wouldn't switch to Roux just for weekend. Thanks!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 29, 2015)

Kudz said:


> Go for full CMLLEO, don't limit yourself
> For sunes I should just mirror the case? I wish I wouldn't switch to Roux just for weekend. Thanks!



ok this is getting sorta off-topic so continue on roux thread...


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Goals for 2016:
2x2: sub 4
3x3: sub 12
4x4: sub 57
5x5: sub 2
6x6: Sub 3 or around 3
7x7: sub 6/5.30

megaminx: sub 1.20


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

WowIsThatA10x10 said:


> Goals for 2016:
> 2x2: sub 4
> 3x3: sub 12
> 4x4: sub 57
> ...



lol "get one" is a goal you can achieve easily if you care at all xD


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 30, 2015)

2016 Official goals 1/5
*2x2*:1.2/sub 2
Make 2x2 finals at nationals 2016
Podium at least twice this year
*3x3*:sub 9/ sub 11
3rd round at 2016 nationals
*OH*: sub 20/ sub 25
*4x4*: sub 40/ 45
*5x5* destroy one
*6x6* sub 3:30/sub 4
*3BLD* sub 2/ sub 4
*4BLD*: Official success, I've done it twice at home


----------



## Prakhar (Jan 1, 2016)

2x2: sub 4 official average, sub 2.5 official single.
3x3: sub 15 official average, sub 13 official single.
4x4: sub 1 official average, sub 55 official single.
5x5: sub 2:10 official average, sub 2 official single.
6x6: sub 4:15 official average, sub 4 official single.
7x7: sub 8 official average, sub 7 official single.
3x3 OH: sub 27 official average, sub 23 official single.
3x3 WF: sub 2 official average, sub 1:30 official single.
3x3 FM: sub 25 official single and sub 29 official mean and Asr.
SkewB: sub 7.5 official average, sub 4 official single.
Pyraminx: sub 7 official average, sub 4 single.
Megaminx: sub 1:35 official average, sub 1:25 official single.
Square 1: sub 17 official average, sub 13 official single.
Clock: sub 25 official average, sub 20 official single.
3x3 BF: sub 2 official mean, sub 1:30 single and learn M2.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 1, 2016)

Goals for 2016:
(Single/Global average)

2x2: Lol/Sub-3.5
3x3: Sub-7/Sub-10 (Optimistic )
4x4: Sub-35/Sub-45
5x5: Sub-1:10/Sub-1:25
6x6: Sub-2:20/Sub-2:40
7x7: Sub-3:30/Sub-3:45
3x3 OH: Sub-14/Sub-18
Clock: Sub-8/Sub-10
Skewb: Lol/Sub-6
Pyraminx: Lol/Sub-5
Square-1: Sub-30/Sub-40
Megaminx: Sub-1:30/Sub-1:45
3BLD: Sub-2:30/Sub-Sub-4
4BLD: Learn and get a success
MultiBLD: 3/3 in under a minute.


It's hard to know how many of these goals are realistic, a year is a long time . I think I can get most of them (Hopefully Sub-10 3x3 happens!)


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 1, 2016)

2x2: Full EG (CLL/EG-1/EG-2/LEG-1) + TCLL ~ Already done with CLL, EG-1, and EG-2. I have about 7 algs left of LEG-1 though.
3x3: Sub-8.5. Full ZBLL..? Already know about 50-60% which mainly consists of pi and sunes. Also, become CN..?
Megaminx: Sub-1 global(?)
Square-1: Uhhh Sub-15?

Become good at an event
Get my driver's license 
Learn BLD and get okay at it
Get a job and not quit after the first day
Organize a comp


----------



## NeilH (Jan 1, 2016)

2x2: sub-5, learn CLL
3x3: sub-12, learn one alg a day, do slow solves, get better at cross
4x4: sub-1
BLD: learn it
OH: practice it and learn some algs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMcConaha (Jan 1, 2016)

Only goal for 2016: Don't quit speedsolving... again.


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 1, 2016)

Here are some of my goals for 2016-

1. get the sum of ranks NR single
2. get a sub 10 official 3x3 average, and sub 9 single
3. Get an Asr
4. Get a official 3bld sub 30 single
5. Break Mbld NR
6. Get another official 5bld success
7. Official sub 30 FMC
8. Official sub 16 square 1 avg
9. Official sub 17 OH avg and sub 13 single
10. Official sub 2.5 2x2 avg, and sub 1.5 single
11. sub 5 skewb average official
12. Official Pyraminx sub 2 single, and sub 3.2 avg
13. 3x3 feet- official sub 2 single
14. 7x7- official sub 4:30 single
15. 6x6- Official sub 2:30 single

I'll check this post on 31st December this year and see how many i got


----------



## Kaleb (Jan 2, 2016)

2x2-sub 5 avg currently dont do

3×3- sub 20avg currently 33sec

OH-sub 30avg currently just over 1min

4×4- 1 min avg currently just over 2 min

3bld- place at a comp, currently cannot do bld

FMC- place at a comp, currently never done fmc.


----------



## Penspinner (Jan 2, 2016)

MattMcConaha said:


> Only goal for 2016: Don't quit speedsolving... again.



This.


----------



## qwertycuber (Jan 2, 2016)

My only goal is to teach my dad how to solve a rubik's cube.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 14, 2016)

asacuber said:


> 2x2: Learn CLL(if possible Eg-1?) and sub 3
> 3x3: Sub 12
> 4x4: Get serious, learn yau and sub 1
> 5x5: Get sub2 min avg, learn some advanced method like L4E or so...
> ...


UPDATE
2x2: Learn EG 1 (Posted the above when I knew like 3/4ths of CLL lol)
3x3: Sub 10.5
4x4: Sub 57 w/ yau(or another method like hoya or whatever)
5x5: Sub 1:55 and learn advanced centers and edges
6x6: Care, Sub 5 min
7x7,Skewb,squan,clock etc: Get one
BLD: Get a success ,3 min avg
Pyra: Sub 6 w/ L4E or 1 flip
Mega :Balint bodor, 2 min
OH: Sub 27, Learn ZZ?


----------



## JamesDanko (Jan 14, 2016)

2x2 Finish CLL
3x3 Sub 15?
5x5 Sub 2:30
Squan Sub 30
OH Sub 30
FEET Practice. Sub 2:00??


These are the only events I currently am really interested in. This could very well change though.


----------



## TheSixthSide (Jan 17, 2016)

Well, I realise I'm late here, but I'd like to make a note of my goals anyway.

3x3: sub-10 global average, national champion. Actually learn more algs, hopefully full ZBLL and finish becoming colour neutral.
2x2: sub-3 global average, learn full EG. Do well in comp too.
4x4: sub-40 global average. I guess learn Rob's last three edge algs too, and PLL parity tricks.
5x5: sub-1:30 global average. Learn last two edge cases.
6x6 & 7x7: Start caring, and stop being embarrassingly slow.
OH: Sub-20 global average, and learn at least full OH PLL, if not full OH OLL.
BLD: Practice 3style, and get a sub-1 global average. Actually give Tom (CyanSandwich) some competition.
Sq1: Sub-20 global average. Learn optimal cubeshape, and most if not all of EP.
Skewb, Mega, and Pyra: Stop sucking in general.
FMC and MBLD: compete in comp, practice, generally just get good at them.
4BLD and 5BLD: actually do them, get successes.

I think that's it. I'd like to organise a competition too.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 17, 2016)

I see this thread a lot so I'll just post I guess. I don't have as much cubing time as I would like, so I'll be realistic.

Sq1: Master parity + cubeshape, finish tutorials and make some more videos about it. Also, learn more tricks and algs for post-cubeshape.
BLD: Stop experimenting with variations of weird memo systems after finding one I like. It's been my goal for a couple of years now, the end might be in sight.
444: Finish working on some OLL parity tricks I've been developing.
Bonus: Find a cool way to do sq1BLD and get an AO5.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 17, 2016)

TheSixthSide said:


> BLD: Practice 3style, and get a sub-1 global average. Actually give Tom (CyanSandwich) some competition.


It'll be cool if you get this one


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 30, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Lets make this year count... probably only gonna get 50% of this list:
> 
> 3x3x3: relearn good olls/plls, tricky rotationless f2L algs, COLL, nice ZBLLS. sub- 11, If sub 12 by May the 10000 cube marathon in may. global low 12. Did half of Marathon regardless.
> 4x4x4: learn awk last edge algs, learn pll pairity tricks, sub-45 sub-50
> ...



22.5/45 = 50% Winner Winner Chicken Dinner


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 30, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> This year I want to be sub 2 mins in 3BLD and get a competition success. I want sub 30s in 3x3 and sub 2mins in 4x4. In general I want to do more focused practice and not let real life get in the way.



I have unofficial sub 2 mins in 3bld but not global. I do have comp successes. Achieved my 3x3 target but not 4x4 as I haven't really practiced it. 
Real life is still getting in the way.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 30, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> 2x2: Learn CLL and EG-1. Nice official single and average
> 3x3: Sub-10 at home and officially (probably closer to sub-9 maybe?). Sub-8 single officially. Finish OLL
> 4x4: Sub-40 official average
> 5x5: Sub 1:25 at home, sub-1:25 official average and sub-1:20 official single. Finish last 2 edge cases
> ...


Almost all my goals regarding learning algs I didn't meet, because I absolutely hate learning algs.
2x2: I guess my singe and average are nice. 
3x3: Hoping to beat my 9.72 average this weekend and I average like ~9.65 at home, so I would say I'm sub-10  And I got my first sub-8 single a few months back. And I SWEAR I WILL GET MY LAST 1 OLL BEFORE NEW YEARS
4x4: Well I achieved that one pretty good. I average nearly sub-36 now.
5x5: I'm low 1:20's now, but I think I've gotten worse because I never practice. And last 2 edge cases... lol no
6x6: I'm ~2:45 now.. getting a cube that's not a Shengshou helps quite a bit
7x7: Well I did that, but I'm still horrific at 7x7
OH: Sub-20 now. Learning how to flick U's instead of pushing dropped me by around 4 seconds. Very important, since OH is one of my weakest events. 
Pyraminx: That 4.38 average though... with that LOL scramble that I messed up on. I will probably never learn any more algs for Pyra.. ever
Skewb: Yep, but the South hates skewb so.... 
Megaminx: The X Man made a huge difference for me. Now around 1:08 average and I have a quite nice 1:05 official average, which I'm still pretty happy about!
Squan: Sub-16 now... yay. I learned some more CP parity cases, but I didn't finish. 
Clock: Rubik's brand helped a lot. Quite happy with my 9 single
Feet: Well.. I got that officially, but probably don't average that.


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 30, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> 2016 Official goals 1/5
> *2x2*:1.2/sub 2
> Make 2x2 finals at nationals 2016
> Podium at least twice this year
> ...


2x2: no yes yes yes
3x3: yes yes no
Oh: yes yes
3bld no yes
4bld: r2 away
4x4 and 6x6 I didn't practice


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 30, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Can't remember this year's goals, but it took a twist anyway - I started going to comps, which I had never intended to do. Friends and family now have more respect for the hobby. And I found a passion for BLD, which I had no interest in before. So the best things I achieved weren't in my goals list anyway
> 
> For 2016:-
> 
> ...


Bit early to revive this thread, but why not. Everything above achieved, except for MBLD (only advanced 1 point since January despite 4 attempts), and sub-1 4x4 and sub-2 5x5 averages, although I got the singles. Those averages will remain targets for 2017.

I'll save other 2017 goals for the 2017 thread once it appears.


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2016)

Easily beaten some of my goals but I've come nowhere near others. These two:



TDM said:


> 3BLD: At least switch to Advanced M2/3-style
> Multi: Top 100, 10/10



I've not made much progress towards but might be achievable (unofficially) by the end of the year.


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 30, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Goals:
> 
> Sub-4 on 2x2 *Sort of? Not really though.*
> Sub-12 on 3x3 *Nope. 13.2 or so.*
> ...



7/29 achieved. 8/30 if you count the goal of achieving at least some of them.


----------



## Chree (Nov 30, 2016)

Chree said:


> Last years goals were easy. But I improve slowly. I shall challenge myself.
> 
> 2x2: Actually practice, improve. Maybe learn Ortega algs from different angles. More CLL.
> 3x3: sub8 single, sub13.5 Ao100. This will be tough.
> ...



Failed all of my goals for single except for OH and Mega, but they were much more ambitious than last year.
Demolished all of my goals for average, though.

Also, somehow, running competitions got in the way of being able to practice for sake of practicing. Still, succeeded in all of my competition goals and records.

Life goals were alright. This was the first time in 3 years I didn't list "get a promotion", and of course, in February, I got a promotion. Still a fatty though.


----------



## Torch (Nov 30, 2016)

Torch said:


> All right, this will be fun. I didn't set too many goals last year, so I'm going to make up for it by making a really big post this year.
> 
> Cubing time goals:
> 2x2: sub-3 ao100, sub-2.9 official average *Lol I'm bad at 2x2*
> ...



Goals in red for fail and green for success, *comments in bold*

Overall comments and thoughts on goals and the year in general:

I generally failed my time goals in events that I already did and practiced a lot a year ago, but met them in events that I wasn't really doing or didn't have the hardware for then.
I apparently can't force myself to learn algs or switch to better methods, ever.
The less specific a goal is, the better my chances are of meeting it.
From a year's distance, my noncubing goals looked so silly and inapplicable to my current life that I deleted them.
Overall, this was definitely not the best year ever for me, in a life sense (it probably was my best year in a cubing sense though). However, I think that when I look back in the future, I probably wouldn't have 2016 any other way.


----------



## aybuck37 (Nov 30, 2016)

danggg looking at this thread getting me depressed hahahahhahhahaha. Alot of you improved so much this year! GJ everyone!!


----------



## Cale S (Dec 1, 2016)

Cale S said:


> skewb - NAR average, learn all the 4+ sledge case algs, learn 1-looking cases, win Nationals *almost NAR, learned algs, not much 1-looking, failed Nationals*
> 5BLD - sub-5:30 official *hopefully next week*
> 4BLD - actually win Nationals this year -__- *yes*
> FMC - official sub-28 mean, sub-27 avg50 on weekly FMC, podium at Nationals *26.67 official mean and Nats podium *
> ...


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm a newbie so I'm gonna make my goals list now for next year 

Goals:
2x2 - Sub-6 average officially, sub-5 average unoffically, learn full CLL
3x3 - Sub-20 average officially, sub-18 ao12 unofficially, sub-15 PB
4x4 - Be able to speedsolve
5x5 - Be able to speedsolve
6x6 - Be able to solve
7x7 - Be able to solve
Pyraminx - Sub-9 average officially, sub-8 unofficially
Square-1 - Sub-40 Average official, sub-30 average unofficial, know at least 20 algorithms
Skewb - Sub-10 Average official or unofficial
3x3OH - Sub-30 Single Unofficially Sub-40 Official Average
3x3BLD - Learn 3BLD
FMC - At least 5 Sub-40s
Clock - Compete again and do decent, sub-10 ao5 unofficial
Other - Learn at least 3 non-CFOP methods for 3x3, Get driving license, Attend 10 total competitions, 10 events competed in, Have at least 10 youtube videos, Get to at least 2nd round in something


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 1, 2016)

Torch said:


> Goals in red for fail and green for success, *comments in bold*
> 
> Overall comments and thoughts on goals and the year in general:
> 
> ...


 You went to Louisiana without me


----------



## Torch (Dec 1, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> You went to Louisiana without me



Is this the first time you're hearing about this??


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 1, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> *First off, taking a 6-month break was not very conducive to getting faster *
> 3x3: sub-13 global, sub-13 official average
> learn COLL (minus S and AS) *eh, mid-high 13 global, good enough. LOL only one comp this year and I epically failed 3x3*
> OH: sub-20 may be ambitious but shoot for the moon, right? *I don't think I've gotten any faster...*
> ...


----------



## asacuber (Dec 1, 2016)

asacuber said:


> UPDATE
> 2x2: Learn EG 1 (Posted the above when I knew like 3/4ths of CLL lol)
> 3x3: Sub 10.5
> 4x4: Sub 57 w/ yau(or another method like hoya or whatever)
> ...





asacuber said:


> UPDATE
> 2x2: Learn EG 1 (Posted the above when I knew like 3/4ths of CLL lol)
> 3x3: Sub 10.5
> 4x4: Sub 57 w/ yau(or another method like hoya or whatever)
> ...



2x2: almost...too lazy to learn the rest of the 8-9 alg xD
3x3: Duh low-mid 12
4x4: nope, 1:03-1:05 I guess (at least I learnt Hoya xD)
5x5: idc tbh
6x6: #explosion
Skewb (got one ) I'm sub 6.5... not bad at all for 8-9 months of skewbing 
BLD: why m I so lazy xD
Pyra:Not bad, low 6
Mega: flat 3 min xD
OH: Really nice, I average around 25


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 7, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> *3x3*: Sub-15 official average.
> *4x4*: sub-1:00 single at home
> *3OH*: Sub-30 official average
> *7x7*: Sub-9:00 mean
> ...



*3x3* - Missed by a mile. Improved by less than a second the whole year. Official average went from 18.55 to 18.33... Lol
*4x4* - Not even close. My PB is something like 1:20. Doesn't help that I did no 4x4 solves for most of the year.
*3OH* - Missed by 0.2 seconds. Should have happened in June. I should get it easily at my next comp.
*7x7* - Had it easily by February. I think I overestimated 7x7.
*Mega* - Barely even practiced, so I forgot I even had this goal. Lol.
*14/18 events* - Yes. Just missing clock, 4BLD, 5BLD and MBLD now.
*Taking an AfR from Conor* - Yes. FMC mean was mine, but then he took it back 

I'll wait until the 2017 thread before I set new goals.


----------



## sqAree (Dec 7, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Events:
> 
> 2x2: sub3, learn CLL, EG-1 and EG-2, 1-look
> 3x3 (priority): sub10 single, average sub15 (currently 22), learn OLL, ZBLL, get dual cn and switch to cross on bottom ._.
> ...



It was just when I began cubing and I had no idea where to go and what to strive at, so some goals are off by far and I started other events. Some in-depth comments:

*2x2: *I completely lost interest in that event and stopped training a while ago. Still using Ortega I'm at ~4.5 global average.
*3x3: *I have two sub10 singles in fact, average sub15 was my main goal for 2016 so I'm especially happy having achieved this. I learnt OLL like 7 times and forgot the algs every time, atm back to 2-look. ._. ZBLL was just unrealistic, haven't really started. I was dual CN a few times but tend to fall back into white cross habits after a while.
*4x4: *Mainly due to really bad hardware and too many parities I stopped this event too. Before that I improved a lot though, global average is ~1:20.
*5x5: *I'm sub3:00 which is decent for an event I don't train. I prefer this to 4x4 though.
*OH: *It's always been my favourite event, so I put a lot of dedication into this! Not only have I learned full OH PLL and OLL, also OH COLL (without sunes) and started learning OH ZBLL. Not yet sub20 but soon (sub24 atm).
*Pyraminx: *Same as 2x2, I just lost interest. I hate tips and tips hate me.
*Megaminx: *I have enough sub2 singles and a sub2 ao5, so I'm "as good as" sub2. Still using sune and sexy spam for LL. ._. The SS Aurora made this event attractive again after I lost interest.
*BLD: *I learned M2 instead of Turbo and it helped me improving a lot, so I call that a success! It became one of my main events.
*MBLD: *The most frustrating event. I can easily do 4 points, but various circumstances keep preventing me from actually competing. I ordered 12 Thunderclaps just for MBLD so next year I will avenge.
*FMC: *Not only a mean but also a 30 move official single. I love FMC but I rarely have the time (or am too tired) to concentrate for one hour.

*6x6: *I would have never thought I would do 6x6 but I won a cube, so I told myself why not competing. However, I'm slow and won't train.
*Feet: *Another surprise mention. It started with a stupid challenge, then I took it more and more seriously and suddenly enjoy.
*4BLD: *I tried only once and it was a success.

*Cubing: *It's nice that I managed to attend 5 out of 4 competitions, but I feel like I need some time to actually improve after each comp. Podium was in reach with MBLD.. >.<
I found out that I always had a Square-1 at home and that I can't solve a Skewb intuitively. I still find Clock stupid even though I don't know what that puzzle is exactly.

*Life: *No time for stuff like martial art, piano or a language, because I managed to balance uni now. Started reading the books but the number of unread books at home increased.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 8, 2016)

sqAree said:


> It's nice that I managed to attend 5 out of 4 competitions



Wish I could figure out how to do that


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 8, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> 3x3: Full ZBLL minus S/As, able to execute entire last layer in sub 3.2 seconds (shouldnae be hard) Be able to do ZBF2L/ZBLS/EOF2L/EOLS **** well. Overall get official sub 10 NZ NR avg (slightly optimistic), using ZB method. Also sub 8.5 official Single (NZ NR)
> 4x4: Sub- Dene
> 5x5: DNF
> 2x2: maybe learn ZB for 2x2. AKA CLL but this may not happen
> ...


well skewb goals were achieved. something came out of this year after all...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 8, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Atleast 1 NR 7 (8) NR's lol, easily got that haha
> Get all official events (gold Club) *yes * (now it's just the silver club but technically I got it )
> Podium at Euros *yesss*, 3rd in 2x2 (lol), 4th place in Megaminx and Feet weren't bad either
> Top20 for sum of ranks avg *yay*, now 6th in the world wtf
> ...


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 8, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Global averages:
> 2x2: sub 2.5- learn EG-1 no eg1 but yeah
> 3x3: sub 10- learn full OLL minus dotsts but sure
> 4x4: sub 45- keep going with Hoya officially but probs not @ home
> ...


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 9, 2016)

goals by 31st december 2016. learn COLL+REMAining 30 algs for 2LL on OH


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 9, 2016)

Ninja Storm said:


> 2x2: finish CLL? It's been two years, might as well
> 3x3: sub8*yes officially*
> 4x4: sub35*no*
> 5x5: sub1:10, sub1 single*yes officially, yes at home*
> ...


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 11, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> Goals (a lot might be a bit unreasonable):
> 
> 2x2: idk *idk*
> 3x3: Consistently sub-7.5, sub-7.5 average and sub-6 single in comp. *average about 8, decent enough, decent enough official avg, single is mediocre*
> ...


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 15, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> Having started in May 2015, here are my goals for next year.
> 
> 2x2: Sub 4, perhaps learn CLL.
> Currently averaging ~4.6 with Ortega
> ...


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 19, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> 3x3: sub 8 *Done*
> OH: sub 12 and NR? *Done / Nope*
> Skewb: NAR & win nationals *Done / NOPE*
> Learn some more algs *Kinda*
> Actually practice other events, at least 2x2. *Kinda practiced 2x2*


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> oh it is on.
> 2x2: sub-4 global, learn full CLL
> 3x3: sub-15 global, learn full OLL and some COLL
> 4x4: learn Yau, global sub-1
> ...


wewlad lets see


Spoiler



2x2: sub-4 global (not quite), learn full CLL (still no wtf)
3x3: sub-15 global (I think by the end of the month I'll have a sub15 avg1000), learn full OLL (nah) and some COLL (ye)
4x4: learn Yau (I tried, didn't work), global sub-1 (I wish)
5x5: sub-1:45 global (not really), don't fall into the Yau/Hoya pit (yep)
6x6: get an Aoshi (got a yuxin kek), gitgud (kind of) and global sub-4 (yeah)
7x7: get an Aofu (yup), gitgud and global sub-7 (lmao global sub6)
Pyra: learn full 1-flip (lmaono), sub-6 global (yep)
Mega: learn full 4LLL (still no), sub-2 global (i did not anticipate the release of the xmd galaxy so i got sub1:35 kek)
Skewb: lol, no one cares about Skewb (aka learn full L5C and stop sucking) (true, no, kind of)
SQ1: global sub-25 (lmao 13 official avg), learn some real EP (I think so)
Clock: make mine comp legal (I got a new one lol), global sub-13 (sub12)
OH: global sub-30 (sub28)
FT: actually do it (pretty sure I did that), global sub-2 (1:35 official mean)
FMC: don't suck (i got a 29 official overall pb so i'd say i did this just a little)
3BLD: learn it (1:38 official single)
every non-WCA puzzle that no one cares about: UWR (lmao nobody cares, not even me anymore)


unfinished: 9
finished: 19
not bad  I'm surprised how accurate my predictions turned out to be, considering what I averaged back then
this was my first full year of cubing, so I'll do a global avg improvement thing


Spoiler



2x2: 5.8 to 4.2
3x3: 19.7 to 14.9
4x4: 1:21 to 1:02
5x5: 2:25 to 1:51
6x6: 5:08 to 3:36
7x7: 8:44 to 5:29
meg: 2:16 to 1:34
pyr: 7.2 to 5.9
skewb: 10.4 to 7.8
sq1: 30.5 to 15.6
clo: 15.4 to 11.1
oh: 39 to 27
ft: 3:36 to 1:55
3bf: DNF to 1:30
4bf: DNS to ~14:00
5bf: DNS to DNS (I'll do an attempt of christmas day)
mbf: DNS to global-ish 3 or 4/5 in 25:00-30:00


it's been a terrible year for everything except cubing <3

also you can't say 2016 was completely awful because the chris train meme was born in 2016 soooo


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 20, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> 3x3: Full ZBLL minus S/As, able to execute entire last layer in sub 3.2 seconds (shouldnae be hard) Be able to do ZBF2L/ZBLS/EOF2L/EOLS **** well. Overall get official sub 10 NZ NR avg (slightly optimistic), using ZB method. Also sub 8.5 official Single (NZ NR)
> 4x4: Sub- Dene
> 5x5: DNF
> 2x2: maybe learn ZB for 2x2. AKA CLL but this may not happen
> ...


ZBLL : RIP
NR: DONE
sub 8.5 single ( got a 6.60)
4x4 ( not even sub dene)
5x5 (DNF done)


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 22, 2016)

uyneb2000 said:


> 2x2: lol get good?
> 3x3: Actually get a comp average that reflects how fast I am. Also, sub-8 global
> 4x4: nah
> 5x5: sub 1:20?
> ...



3x3: nope
4x4: I'm around sub-40 now so sure
5x5: sub-1:25 just about so im getting there
6x6: no
7x7: no
Pyra: no
Skewb: no
Squan: I actually achieved this. In fact, I got to sub-17 by January of this year. I average like 11 now.
Everything else: no

Grades: lol i don't have a 4.0 anymore because IB is rip but they're fine still so whatever
Sports: ohyup
Everything else: I did ok

failed a lot of these


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 23, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 2x2: sub 4.5 maybe, possibly learn CLL no but sub 5 is good enough
> 3x3: sub 11.5, full CoLL and some E-Z LL cases no, no
> 4x4: sub 45 lol no
> 5x5: sub 1:25 no
> ...



well I was a little ambitious when I made this and a little lazy when it came to practice.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Dec 24, 2016)

Scruggsy13 said:


> Some goals for now:
> 
> 2x2: Sub-4.5 average at least, learn CLL
> 3x3: Sub-12 average, sub-8 single
> ...



I suppose it's about time to check back on these...

2x2: barely practiced
3x3: got both
4x4: got both, although only have one sub-40
5x5: got both, and officially
6x6: got both officially
7x7: got both officially
OH: failed both of these
BLD: got the times, but haven't begun learning 3style yet
FMC: sort of, I'm terrible 
Feet: not really, but feet's a crappy event anyway
Sq-1: got both officially
Pyra: got both, pyra's still stupid
Mega: got both officially
Skewb: got both
Clock: got both
4BLD: learned it but haven't gotten a comp success
5BLD: learned it but haven't tried a full attempt yet 
MBLD: yes, pushed myself up to 10 and I can definitely fit in more

Competitions: podiumed in five different events (3BLD, MBLD, mega, 7x7, clock) so I guess that's something, got a 3BLD mean

General: all right I guess, still dying trying to finish apps


all in all not bad


----------



## Iggy (Dec 24, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Gonna focus on BLD and big cubes next year
> 
> 2x2: Improve my one-looking
> 3x3: sub 10 official average and global average, learn a big alg set. also get to sub 13 with Roux *yes, lolno, lolno*
> ...



I was a bit overly ambitious lol


----------



## ClovisKoo (Dec 24, 2016)

ClovisKoo said:


> I failed almost all of my resolutions from last year so time to change a bit
> 
> 2x2: Stop using a WitTwo, again - lost an edge piece
> 3x3: Sub-12, learn full OLL - sub-13, nope
> ...


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 28, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Goals (some might be a bit of a stretch):
> 2x2: sub 2.5, stop being lazy and learn CLL (EG if possible) *no, yes (including EG-1 minus sunes/antisunes)*
> 3x3: sub 9 *lol what was I thinking*
> 4x4: sub 45 or lower depending on how much I practice *yes, almost sub-40!*
> ...



3x3, Pyra and Skewb were epic fails but other goals were mostly fulfilled


----------



## muchacho (Dec 31, 2016)

muchacho said:


> 2x2: sub-6 avg (now at low 8.x), learn EG-1, and Guimond properly *no, around 6.5, no EG-1, no Guimond*
> 3x3: sub-22 avg (now at 28-29s), learn full CMLL (know half of it) *yes, around 21-21.5, no full CMLL yet*
> OH: practice some *yes, I like it, averaging around 35 now*
> 4x4: sub-2:15 avg *yes, but 2 days ago I would have said no*
> ...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 18, 2018)

Learn 1LLL.


----------

